
Show HN: We Released an Open Source Covid-19 Knowledge Graph - doodledb
https://github.com/graknlabs/biograkn-covid
======
doodledb
We’re excited to release an open source knowledge graph to speed up the
research into Covid-19. Our goal is to provide a way for researchers to easily
analyse and query large amounts of data and papers related to the virus.

